# General > Photography >  Baby Hare

## highlander



----------


## sassylass

sweet photo, how is it he didn't hop away from you?

----------


## highlander

Hubby had been rolling a park, and the little thing was just sitting there scared, once the photo was taken, he hopped and skipped away, now all say "AAAAWWWWWWWW" lol

----------


## Kenn

That's  fantastic to see a picture of a baby hare, you sure it wasn't The Easter Bunny?

----------


## North Rhins

Were surrounded by hares down here in Galloway. Im a huge admirer of these hardy little creatures. How people can Course them such as the Waterloo Cup is beyond me. Sport? Slaughter more like!

----------


## corgiman

I hope mum accepted it again after you holding it.

----------


## Liz

What a beautiful photo! Thanks for sharing it!

Sadly it is many years since I saw a Hare.

Quite agree with you North Rhins. How on earth do people find hare coursing to be a good day out?!!! ::

----------


## Liz

> I hope mum accepted it again after you holding it.


My puter is so slow that the second pic hadn't loaded!

I am worried now as to whether Mum Hare will now accept the baby ?!

Wild animals should never be handled unless they are in danger or sick.

----------


## corgiman

we have rabbits here who we are very careful about handling their young and they are pets so I honestly wouldn't fancy it's chances. I have heard of young abandoned once the owner has gone into the nest so I am pretty sure mum wont have liked it at all and that youngster is no more than 2 weeks if that.

----------


## Liz

I have just had a look at the St Tiggywinkles website and it says you should NEVER handle a leveret!

Highlander I know you didn't mean to but you may have condemned this poor wee thing! Is there any way you can go back and check on it?

----------


## highlander

I can understand your concerns about the baby hare, but giving the odd's of being skont or flattened by a tractor and roller, i think the little thing is very luckly he was noticed.

----------


## KCI

Yes, he was lucky to be noticed, but did you have to handle him?
Have you been back to see if you can check the poor wee thing?  Your actions may have caused the mum to abandon the poor baby, so  he's not really that lucky is he?

I'm not trying to have a go at you, but we have to respect wild animals, and if it were me, I would feel terrible if my actions had caused the wee baby to be abandoned.








> I can understand your concerns about the baby hare, but giving the odd's of being skont or flattened by a tractor and roller, i think the little thing is very luckly he was noticed.

----------


## buggyracer

nice pics, they are really rare in the county now i havent seen one for years.

at the end of the day it was handled so not much you can do about it now and as highlander states it was that or get rolled flat with a 5 tonne roller?

what part of the county did you find it in highlander, id love to get some shots of them with the camera.

----------

